# How to start reloading?



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I want to start reloading shotgun shells mainly for clays but also some hot loads for pheasants but I dont know what reloader to get? Cabelas has Mec and Lee reloaders I like lee because it is cheep I dont care how long it takes to reload one shell as long as its good. So what will I need, wads empty hulls and primers also powder and shot right. but what is a Bushing and a charge bar. I need some advice bad. Thanks for any reply!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If I were getting into reloading for the first time I would start with a Mec. 600 JR.If you are looking at steel it is more complicated.

You will need hulls,primers,wads,shot,and powder.If you are going to reload for trap and upland....you can get free manuals from Alliant and Winchester that will list all the recipes you would need.

You would also need a scale...the best I've seen at a low price is the RCBS 505.The RCBS 1010 is a better xcale but more expensive.

I would definitely get a Universal Charge Bar and not fool around with bushings.The UCB can be set at whatever you want.Charge bars only for one powder or shot drop.

By the way I am selling once fired Winchester AA hulls for .04 apiece plus shipping by the hundred if you want some.

Read this articles I wrote when NDoutdoors first went on the net in 2002.It will answer some of your questions.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/archive2002.php


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks alot


----------

